# Intel SSD Octane Drives



## garyhiebner (Mar 10, 2018)

Have you seen the Intel Optane PCI SSD's. Man these look cool!

Plus their's a video on the page of BT and his studio and how he uses the Optane drives.

https://www.intel.com/content/www/u...aming-enthusiast-ssds/optane-900p-series.html


----------



## tav.one (Mar 10, 2018)

Loved BT's Video. His video inspired me to drop minimalism a little and unpack my old Keyboards & Synth again to decorate my studio.


----------



## garyhiebner (Mar 10, 2018)

tav.one said:


> Loved BT's Video. His video inspired me to drop minimalism a little and unpack my old Keyboards & Synth again to decorate my studio.


Haha! Yeah, screw minimalism and bring out all the gear you have!


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 10, 2018)

Too many big words 

Freedom inhibits creativity - Brian Eno



tav.one said:


> Loved BT's Video. His video inspired me to drop minimalism a little and unpack my old Keyboards & Synth again to decorate my studio.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 10, 2018)

anyone using one of these? I need an extra SSD for strings and it's definitely going to be a PCIe form factor, so any suggestions welcome.

Thanks


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 10, 2018)

They seem to have avoided throttling down.
But cooling on a PCI-e Card could benefit from benefit from being perpendicular to the PCB, allowing case fans to assist.
The M.2 is exactly the same as the PCI-e /U.2 version.
From my experience 1200MBps reads is where ASIO peaks out.
So the only other difference is polyphony and IPS.
Anything using multiple mics and lots of articulate changes needs RAM, Cache and random read speed.
@ 345,000 IOPs Id say Optane has that covered.

This is my Storage/ASRock GuRu.
He’s always right and pisses off people.

http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/nvme/intel-optane-800p-ssd-review-58-118gb/


----------



## Øivind (Mar 12, 2018)




----------

